# Wibau See in Rutzing!



## PikeHunter89 (29. Februar 2008)

hallo!

fische dieses jahr am rutzinger see und wollte mal fragen ob hier sonst noch wer an diesem see angelt...


vielleicht könnte man mal gemeinsam angeln,bin morgen schon um 5 uhr früh da^^


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wibau See in Rutzing!*

Servus.
Hatte die Jahreskarte einmal nie wieder. Im Sommer voller Badebetrieb, Kontrollen zum teil 3mal am Tag und so weiter. Kontrollore machen nichts gegen Badegäste also wie gesagt nie wieder diesen See.
MFG

Lenzi


----------



## PikeHunter89 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wibau See in Rutzing!*

ich hatte ihn 2005

das mit den badegästen ist schon verständlich,aber in der rechten oberen ecke von der einfahrt aus stehen dann meistens die karpfen hechte etc. auch in der linken vorwiegend dicke kilo schleien....

deshalb finde ich ist das kein problem...

und ne abkühlung ab und zu ist auch ned schlecht:q

waren die badegäste auch im fischereibereich?


----------



## Lenzibald (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wibau See in Rutzing!*

Servus. Das war ja das Problem die waren überall Baden und mit Schlauchbooten unterwegs. Als ich dann den Konti angesprochen hab das er was machen soll da ich Fischen möchte meinte er da kann man nichts machen.


----------

